# UnitymediaNRW - Maximale Downloadgeschwindigkeit wird nicht erreicht?



## Aedi (26. April 2015)

Hallo!
Ich habe nach 4 langen Jahren entschieden mein Internet zu erweitern. Nun habe ich das 2Play Comfort 120 von Unitymedia NRW.
Laut den Angaben hat es bis zu 120 Mbit/s Download und 6 Mbit/s Upload. Ich merke schon eine gewisse Steigerung meiner Geschwindigkeit bezüglich dem Download, jedoch ist dieser doch nicht so massiv wie erwartet (vor dem Upgrade hatte ich 32 Mbit/s Download und 1 Mbit/s Upload). Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, was ich doch noch machen kann um meine Internetgeschwindigkeit zu verbessern. Es kann natürlich auch durchaus sein, dass meine Hardware bezüglich dem Internet nicht das hochwertigste auf dem Markt ist. Des Weiteren kann es sein, dass durch die Nutzung von Powerline Adapter die Internetgeschwindigkeit gedrosselt wird?

*Router:* der Standard Router von Unitymedia (kein Horizon)
*Powerline Adapter:* CSL-Computer (wohlmöglich nicht die beste Wahl gewesen, jedoch war dies vor Jahren mal im Angebot)

Ich habe leider nicht die Möglichkeit ein LAN-Kabel vom Wohnzimmer bis zu meinem Arbeitszimmer zu ziehen. Mit LAN-Kabel hatte ich nie Probleme :/.

Hier ist das Ergebnis des Speednet Tests (ich weiß leider auch nicht wie akkurat der Test ist):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn noch mehr Informationen benötigt werden, werde ich diese natürlich noch hinzufügen.
Ich bedanke mich schon einmal bei euch!


----------



## azzih (26. April 2015)

Tippe mal auf die Powerlineadapter. Meine 500er Devolos machen auch bei ca. 7mb/s Schluss. Genau messen kannste, wenn du mal testweise per Lankabel an den Router gehst.
Kannste höchstens mal die neuen teuren 1200er Dlans testen, ob damit volle Leistung kommt: Devolo dLAN 1200+ Starter Kit weiÃŸ: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## niklasschaefer (26. April 2015)

Hi,
propiere mal testweise mit einem LAN-Kabel wenn da due Geschwindigkeit passt dann schmeiße die DLAN-Adapter raus denn die sind bei solchen Leitungen meist der bremser. 

Gruß Niklas


----------



## Aedi (26. April 2015)

Ich habe soeben direkt per LAN-Kabel meinen Computer an den Router angeschlossen. 
Das ist der neue Speedtest:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist dieser Wert akzeptabel bei der Leitung? 
Anscheinend ist es tatsächlich der Powerline Adapter :/


----------



## niklasschaefer (26. April 2015)

Naja der Wert ist schon deutlich besser aber ehrlich gesagt immer noch *******. Denn du liegst noch unter der Hälfte der versprochen Leistung! Würde auf jedenfall mal mit den 1200er Powerlan Adaptern testern aber ich glaube damit nicht ob du das maxium aus der Leitung holen kannt. Ich würde den Speedtest aufjedenfall heute Abend nochmal mit einem LAN-Kabel testenob da die Geschwindigkeit besser ist! Wenn nein dann ab zum Support von Unitymedia.


----------



## Aedi (26. April 2015)

Wäre natürlich schade wenn ich mir die 1200 Powerline Adapter hole und diese trotz allem dann nicht die versprochene Leistung gewährleisten.
Ich denke, dass ich heute Abend dann noch einmal meine Geschwindigkeit teste und falls der Wert nicht an die 120 Mbit/s herankommt, werde ich dann wohl oder übel morgen noch einmal bei Unitymedia anrufen müssen. Ich frage mich gerade nur, ob jemand hier Forum vielleicht zufälligerweise auch das 2Play Comfort 120 Paket von Unitymedia hat und möglicherweise Bericht erstatten könnte. Aber ich danke dir schon einmal!


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (26. April 2015)

Es war/ist Sonntag Mittag/Nachmittag, da sind viele Online und dein Segment dürfte überlastet sein. Ist bei den KNB eben so, nachts 120/6, tagsüber 60/6. Und damit stehst du noch ganz gut da..


----------



## JoM79 (26. April 2015)

Würde auch mal andere Server probieren, da kann es auch mal schnell zu anderen Ergebnissen kommen.
Unitymedia bietet auch direkt nen Speedtest an, mit dem kannst du auch mal gegentesten.
Habe bei mir die ganze Woche schon mit der Geschwindigkeit zu kämpfen.
Würde schon ganz dreist behaupten, das liegt an GTA V.
Als BF4 damals raus kam hatte ich auch Probleme.


----------



## robbe (26. April 2015)

Den Speedtest von Unitymedia kannste in der Regel in die Tonne kloppen. 
Speedtest.net ist schon ganz gut, allerdings sind hier die automatisch gewählten Server auch nicht mehr das gelbe vom Ei. Ich wähle immer manuell den Server aus Koblenz. Da bekomme ich außer zu den absoluten Stosszeiten immer volle Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. April 2015)

Mal als Tipp: https://app.unitymedia.de/service/index.html/faqs/a63225db-0af9-4536-98cf-85f9c713bc8f


Ganz unten gucken, Unitymedia schreibt das min 75% ankommen müssen. Ansonsten könntest du da bestimmt etwas regeln.




Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Es war/ist Sonntag Mittag/Nachmittag, da sind viele Online und dein Segment dürfte überlastet sein. Ist bei den KNB eben so, nachts 120/6, tagsüber 60/6. Und damit stehst du noch ganz gut da..



Das ist auch immer so eine sache und es kommt drauf an wo man wohnt. Ich z.B hab gerade trotzdem Vollen Speed. Ebenfalls bei Unitymedia.


----------



## Aedi (26. April 2015)

Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt bleiben die Werte bei mir relativ gleich. Dementsprechend werde ich morgen früh noch einmal testen und falls der Wert dann noch knapp unter 50% der maximalen Leistung liegt, werde ich einfach mal bei Unitymedia anrufen. Vielleicht lässt sich das ja klären. Danke für alle Antworten!


----------

